# Wildruhezone - illegale Sperrung



## orscheler (28. September 2009)

Hi,

ich habe leider festgestellt, daß ein ganzer netter Weg, der an der Emminghaus Hütte startet, am unteren Ende durch zwei gefällte Bäume und ein Bank mit der Aufschrift "Wildruhezone bitte nicht betreten" gesperrt wurde. Bei dem Weg handelt es sich um einen befestigten Schotterweg, der aber doch nett zu fahren ist, da er stark erodiert ist (nichts für die Spezialisten hier).

Ich habe nun mal die Rechtslage gegoogelt:

---------------------------------------------------------------

Hessisches Jagdgesetz
(HJagdG)
in der Fassung vom 5. Juni 2001   
*§ 24*

*Wildruhezonen*

(1) Die Jagdbehörde kann in einzelnen Jagdbezirken bestimmte Bereiche, in denen durch Störungen des Wildes übermäßige Schäden entstehen könnten, zu Wildruhezonen erklären. Wildruhezonen dürfen nur auf befestigten Wegen und Straßen betreten werden. Das Betretungsrecht von Nutzungsberechtigten bleibt davon unberührt; die Jagdausübung kann eingeschränkt werden.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Daraus folgt für mich, daß die Sperrung illegal ist. Stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob die Aktion offiziell ist, d.h. vom Forst veranlaßt, oder eine illegale Aktion des Jagdpächters. Was kann man tun, um eine Räumung der Hindernisse zu erreichen? 


Vielleicht könnte die DIMB das Thema beim Forst ansprechen, da ja sowieso Gespräche mit dem Forst bezüglich der Wegsperrungen am Altkönig geführt werden. 

Ich habe leider den Eindruck, daß die Jagpächter bzw. der Forst durch Wildruhezonen versuchen Teile des Waldes ohne triftigen Grund zu sperren. Besonders am Winterstein scheint dies der Fall zu sein. 

Wie ist das Verfahren zur Einrichtung der Zonen? Wer muß gefragt werden? Wie müssen eigentlich Wildruhezonen offiziell beschildert sein und was kostet es, wenn man auf Trails in Ihnen fährt?  usw.

Kennt sich mit dem Thema jemand aus?

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2009)

Der Weg ist schon ewig gesperrt, ob nun nur von Zeit zu Zeit oder dauern kann ich nicht sagen, aber findest Du es nicht etwas übertrieben, wegen der einen Sperrung gleich Alarm zu schlagen? Wenn es dich so stört, schreib doch als besorgter Bürger an den Forst und klär die Sache selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. September 2009)

sers hopi,

evtl. hast du recht, aber auf der anderen seite ist es zur zeit tatsächlich so, dass sperrungen überall auftauchen. ich fahre schon so lange mtb, dass ich behaupten möchte, dass das immer wieder vorkommt, trotzdem kommt es mir dieses jahr alles "koordinierter" vor. will sagen, das auftauchen der sperrungen mit verlautbarungen in lokaler presse lässt daruf schliessen, dass nicht nur temporär gesperrt werden soll.

ob das im fall der oben genannten ruhezone so ist - keine ahnung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2009)

Schreib' den Tilman an, der ist m.W. Jurist und arbeitet zudem beim Forstamt


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2009)

Hi Rizzo, 
ich kenne den Weg, der ist keine 1000m lang und endet vor einer Wand. Und als gäbe es nicht tausend Weg im Taunus die man fahren könnte  Die ganze Singletrail Problematik lassen wir mal aussen vor, aber sich wegen jedem Zaun aufregen der einen am fahren hindert finde ich echt übertrieben. Und das schlimmste finde ich dann noch, das man gleich nach der DIMB ruft anstatt sich selbst um das Thema zu kümmern. Ich glaube Präsi hat keine Lust und Zeit wegen jedem einzelnen Zaun sich mit den Behörden zusammen zu setzen. Wären jetzt 50% des Taunus plötzlich mit Zäunen gesperrt wäre das eher ein Thema.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...wären jetzt 50% des Taunus plötzlich mit (Zäunen) Bäumen gesperrt wäre das eher ein Thema.



...was nicht ist... 

hier bei uns ist man schon sehr fleissig, auch nagelfallen sind wieder aufgetaucht, aber das steht ohnehin auf einem anderen blatt.


----------



## Hopi (28. September 2009)

Nagelfallen sind aber bestimmt nicht vom Forst!  Die kommen doch eher aus der Ecke,  Wanderer die glauben ihnen gehört der Wald. Die sich in ihrem Grunddenken übrigens nicht von unserm TE unterscheiden. Denn auch er glaubt, er habe das Recht hat überall zu fahren. 

Und noch etwas, bei dem Weg handelt es sich mehr um die Spur eines Jeep´s (nicht sehr Offiziell)


----------



## CoAXx (28. September 2009)

Den Weg bin ich früher auch regelmäßig gefahren. Am unteren Ende beim nächsten Querweg ist nun eine grosse Bank(?) mit einer gross eingeschnitzten Aufschrift, die anzeigt, dass es ein Wildeinstandsgebiet ist. Soweit ich mich erinnere, führt der Weg direkt an einem Zaun eines solchen Gebietes vorbei und war wohl daher problematisch. Toll war die Anbremszone am Ende und eine schnelle Kurve kurz davor.

Zwar bin ich den auch gerne gefahren, weil er schön schnell aber gleichzeitg zum treten war (also nicht bloss das übliche Abfahrt-Passagier Geruppe) Aber in dem Fall sollte man die Ruhe für Tiere wohl akzeptieren.


----------



## orscheler (29. September 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Aber in dem Fall sollte man die Ruhe für Tiere wohl akzeptieren.


 
Ich bin zur Zeit etwas übersensibel was Trailsperrungen irgendwelcher Art angeht und übertreibe vielleicht deshalb.

Mir geht's aber bei der Sache auch um Prinzip, da ich der Meinung bin, daß Wildruhezone häufig mißbraucht werden, um Gebiete grundlos für Wander und MTBler auf Wunsch der Revierpächter zu sperren (das mag im Einzelfall anders sein). 

Ich kenne unterhalb des Altkönigs, am Winterstein und im Dillinger Wald 
Wildruhezonen. Das sind alles Bereiche, in denen nur recht wenige Wanderer und Radfahrer unterwegs sind, so daß keine regelmässige Störung des Wildes vorliegt.  

Ich habe deshalb den Verdacht, daß diese Wildruhezonen gar keine offiziell genehmigten Wildruhezone sind, sondern die Revierpächter einfach mal Schilder aufgestellt haben. 

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (10. Oktober 2009)

Servus Bergradel-KollegInnen,

wer die Hintergründe dieser Sperrung klären möchte, könnte sich wenden an:
Thomas Bender
Ölmühlweg 17
61462 Königstein im Ts.
Telefon: 06174/9286-19
Hr. Bender nimmt die Forstaufsicht für diesen Bereich war. Die Schnitzereien waren schon immer ein Steckenpferd der Revierförsterei Oberursel (http://www.oberursel.de/revierfoersterei/revierfoersterei/index.html).

Bis dahin frage ich mich, ob man den dort verwendeten Begriff "Wildruhezone" so juristisch verstehen muss. Ich persönlich finde die Art der "Sperrung" sehr sympatisch im Vergleich z. B. zu den juristischen Belehrungen von Hessen-Forst. 
Der Versuch den Weg zu sperren dauert bald schon 10 Jahre. Die Sperrungen mit Holz und Ästen wurden bislang immer umfahren (ja, auch von mir...;-)). Es war interresant zuzuschauen, wie der Weg über die Jahre immer weiter zuwuchs und zerfurchte, weil er nicht in Stand gesetzt wurde. Im letzten Jahr wurde er noch einmal zur Holzabfuhr genutzt und wohl daher wieder frei geschnitten, um danach mit der Bank versperrt zu werden...


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2009)

Onkel Jürgen schrieb:


> Servus Bergradel-KollegInnen,
> 
> wer die Hintergründe dieser Sperrung klären möchte, könnte sich wenden an:
> Thomas Bender
> ...



Für Wildruhezonen ist die untere Jagdbehörde zuständig.

Untere Jagdbhörde - Hochtaunuskreis
Landratsamt Haus 3, Zimmer 218 
Ludwig-Erhard-Anlage 1-5  
61350 Bad Homburg v.d. Höhe 
Tel.: 06172 999-4813
Fax: 06172 999-9825


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_Tassilo (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Orscheler,

Dieses "Problem" gibt es auch hier in Bayern, was mich schon längere ziemlich ärgert. Mit meinen Recherchen bin ich zwar noch nicht ganz durch, ich bin aber der Auffassung, daß es sich um Sperrungen wider geltenden Rechts handelt.

Als Motiv unterstelle ich jetzt mal, daß die Jägerschaft "Ihren" Wald (öffentlicher Raum sozusagen als Privatgarten) wieder ganz für sich alleine haben will um dort ungestört der herrschaftlichen Jagd auf Trophäen auszuüben, was übrigens mit Naturschutz und Landschaftspflegeschutz wenig zu tun hat (Der Jäger als Naturschützer - es darf gelacht werden).

Daß Du das Theme hier zur Diskussion stellst finde ich gut, auf keinen Fall bist Du überempfindlich, vielmehr geht es um ein (offensichtlich doch nicht so selbstverständliches) Grundrecht, sich frei in der schönen Natur bewegen zu dürfen.


Die offensichtlich unrechtmäßige Sperrung eines Waldweges würde ich der UNB anzeigen, und unbedingt der Sache nachgehen - sonst ist in kürze der komplette Wald für den/ die  NormalbürgerIn gesperrt.

Wehret den Anfängen!

Frank Tassilo






orscheler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe leider festgestellt, daß ein ganzer netter Weg, der an der Emminghaus Hütte startet, am unteren Ende durch zwei gefällte Bäume und ein Bank mit der Aufschrift "Wildruhezone bitte nicht betreten" gesperrt wurde. Bei dem Weg handelt es sich um einen befestigten Schotterweg, der aber doch nett zu fahren ist, da er stark erodiert ist (nichts für die Spezialisten hier).
> 
> ...


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. Juni 2011)

Das Thema ist über 2 Jahre alt. Deine Polemisierung finde ich nicht gut. Da Du es wieder herausgekramt hast folgende Info zur Wildruhezone: In dem erwähnten Bereich hat Rotwild tatsächlich eine Ruhezone. Die Tiere sind trotz des regen Verkehrs im Taunus sehr scheu und wenig an den Menschen gewöhnt.


----------



## orscheler (27. Juni 2011)

hi, 

auch wenn der thread schon alt ist, interessiert mich doch woher du weist dass in diesem Gebiet eine Wildruhezone vorliegt? Dies ist fuer einen erholungssuchenden nicht zu erkennen. eine LEGALE wildruhezone erkennt man an der offiziellen beschilderung und die habe ich bisher im Taunus nur zweimal gesehen.

und in diesen war nicht festzustellen, ob sie noch gueltig, denn, soweit ich meine zu wissen, ist die genehmigung fuer eine wildruhezone auf 5 jahre befristet und muss dann erneuert werden.

mein punkt ist das wir in einer demokratie leben und der buerger illegale einschraenkungen seiner rechte durch eine behoerde nicht akzeptieren sollte. 

wenn die einrichtung einer wildruhezone dem allgemeinen interesse entspricht, so soll der forst dies tun, ABER sich dabei an geltendes recht halten.

gruss

Orscheler


----------



## mr-Lambo (28. Juni 2011)

Es verbietet Dir aktuell kein Erlass oder kein Gesetz dort durchs Unterholz zu heizen. Es verbietet Dir auch niemand mit Vollgas über den Fuchstanz zu heizen. Aber beides fördert nicht gerade die Interessen der breiten Mountainbikerschaft.

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass der Mensch Rüchzugsgebiete der Wildtiere respektieren sollte. Es gibt genug Trails im Taunus. Da ist es ein "Sturm im Wasserglas" sich darüber aufzuregen.

Man könnte dort ja vor dem Schild ein Wildruhezonengegnercamp einrichten, ähnlich wie an der neuen Landebahn bei Kelsterbach. Dort wurde der Wald ja auch, sagen wir nicht gerade legal, abgeholzt. Da die Landebahn jetzt fertig ist, suchen die dort campierenden auch sicherlich eine neue Aufgabe?


----------



## orscheler (28. Juni 2011)

es gibt ein richtiges schild? ein offizielles? jetzt bin ich aber neugierig, da muss ich mal gucken.

rueckzugsgebiete von wildtieren? ich wusste nicht das rotwild in seinem bestand gefaehrdet ist. ich war bisher der offenbar der unsinnigen meinung, dass der bestand von rotwild kuenstlich hochgehalten wird, damit man schoen viele trophaeen schiessen kann und das obwohl der schaden durch wildverbiss am wald groesser ist als der durch sauren regen.
aber da muss ich mich irren ...

und da heizt man durchs unterholz? interessant, ich dachte der weg ist so uneben, weil da grosse holzlaster mit anhaenger gefahren sind.

gruss

orscheler


----------



## mr-Lambo (28. Juni 2011)

"es gibt ein richtiges schild? ein offizielles? jetzt bin ich aber neugierig, da muss ich mal gucken." 

Habe ich nicht behauptet!

"rueckzugsgebiete von wildtieren? ich wusste nicht das rotwild in seinem bestand gefaehrdet ist. ich war bisher der offenbar der unsinnigen meinung, dass der bestand von rotwild kuenstlich hochgehalten wird, damit man schoen viele trophaeen schiessen kann und das obwohl der schaden durch wildverbiss am wald groesser ist als der durch sauren regen.
aber da muss ich mich irren ..."

Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass Rotwild in seinem Bestand gefährdet ist. Ob es künstlich hochgehalten wird, darüber könnte man mit dem Forstamt diskutieren. Hat aber auch nix mit dem Thema zu tun.

Selbst wenn es zu viel Rotwild gibt, warum sollen die armen Tiere nicht einmal Ruhe von den Erholungssuchenden bekommen? Du hast offenbar Dein Feindbild in den Jägern gefunden? Denen ist aber völlig egal, ob Du Dich über so ein ur-altes inoffizielles Schild aufregst. Das schadet am Ende nur deinem Blutdruck. 

Ich finde an einer Wildruhezone generell nichts anstössiges. Und wenn Sie nur dazu dient, dass der Jäger wenigstens einmal Ruhe vor den Erholungssuchenden hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn dafür der Rest des Waldes dann als Wildschutzzone mit Jägerverbot deklariert wird...


----------



## mr-Lambo (30. Juni 2011)

Das geht nicht! Schließlich wird Wildbestand künstlich hochgehalten. 

Beides sollte möglich sein! Jagen und Mountainbiken... gleichzeitig. Gibt es eigentlich einen Rahmen mit Gewehrhalter?


----------



## mr-Lambo (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man mal den Jägerbestand künstlich niedrig halten .. 


.. mit Aufklärungsmaßnahmen natürlich.


----------

